# best way to haul wood from woods??



## geobckmstr (Nov 24, 2009)

have four wheeler, no tractor or trailer,looking to invest to haul,what to do??


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 24, 2009)

I too use a 4 wheeler. Mostly I use a trailer for hauling. It is one what was purchased from Sears many years ago. I think it is 14 cu. ft. It was a dump trailer but the dump part broke so I have it solid now. It is about 4' long and 3' wide. The sides are 15 or 16" high. I can haul quite a bit of wood in it and it works nice for me because I can't work for very long at a time. I load it up, bring the wood up and go back for another. Naturally that trailer gets used a lot for other things too. It is very handy and built very solid. Not sure if they sell them any more or not. 

One thing I would stay away from is the TSC trailers. They are built just too darned light and will not hold up.


----------



## billb3 (Nov 24, 2009)

trailer that can handle a good amount of rounds is a worthwhile investment unless you're talking hundreds of logs, then you might want a log trailer.

I've done the dragging thing with a  riding mower and a tractor and a trailer is just less work in the long run.


I have a tractor with a FEL now  and  although it never seems the FEL holds enough, the pile of rounds at the end of the day says otherwise.


----------



## geobckmstr (Nov 24, 2009)

what is a FEL??


----------



## Thrash44047 (Nov 24, 2009)

Fine English Lady?


----------



## EKLawton (Nov 24, 2009)

I had an pld craftsman 17 cu trailer that fell apart this year (1971 model), I cant complain. I looked for a month to find a replacment, the best trailer I found was at Ohio Steel. 
 Don't just buy it u may have to watch they will put it on sale I got the 20 cu atv tire model made with heavy steel welded together for $250 delivered. :bug:


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 24, 2009)

Best way to haul a lot of wood: 4WD tractor and a decent winch (i.e. like my Father has . . . which is why I occasionally borrow it from him)

Cheapest way if you already have an ATV: buy a decent trailer or have one fabricated for you with your specs . . . it may be a little slower than hauling out an entire tree or several trees at once, but if you already have the ATV it's definitely the cheaper route.


----------



## Valhalla (Nov 24, 2009)

Yup, a small trailer is the way.  Look for them at barn and farm sales.
Or, build one if you want. Also, you can make one from an old scrap 
altered and shortened boat trailer. Low axle placement is a plus. 

Could be a fun project!  

Really handy to pull behind your 4 wheeler. Good luck.


----------



## polaris (Nov 24, 2009)

FEL= Front end loader.
    Joe


----------



## bambam (Nov 24, 2009)

What you use to haul your firewood all depends on where the wood is.  I have driven trucks into the woods and loaded right on to the truck.  I have used small trailers like Savage described pulled by both four wheelers and tractors.  I have used wheelbarrows and have even carried the wood out by hand.  So it all depends on the situation and what equipment you have or can afford to get.


----------



## JeffRey30747 (Nov 24, 2009)

If the wood is fairly close and accessible by the tractor, that is the preferred way we go. Large rounds roll easily into the FEL and smaller ones stack in FEL. Drive to wood pile and dump and gathering is done. If it is further away, it gets hauled on the flatbed truck. Smaller stuff is loaded by hand but a large amount of big rounds or extraction from area difficult to access with the truck means bringing the tractor to load truck with FEL. If the wood isn't tractor accessible, then the Suzuki 4WD ATV and trailer are used to haul it back to the wood pile. The ATV is only 250cc but has three range transmission and you won't win any races but it will handle the trailer fairly well as long as reasonable caution is exercised.


----------



## Bubbavh (Nov 24, 2009)

I use my little JD poly trailer.  Pretty sturdy and I built some tall sides for it to hold a bit more.  They also sell a larger version of it.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Nov 24, 2009)

geobckmstr said:
			
		

> bst way to haul wood from woods??



Do you mean the best way to yard logs from the brush to a place they can be easily sawed and loaded in a truck?  If that's what you mean I just use my truck to yard.  A quad might work with if the logs were sufficiently small and the quad had sufficient gear reduction. . .

Or do you mean the best way to haul sawed and loaded wood home?  If that's what you mean the best way is with a dumping flat bed - preferably 8' x 10'-12' with 3'+ racks.


----------



## Chargerman (Nov 24, 2009)

1988 W350 Dodge Ram 360 4spd with a contractors dump box and a 12,000lb Ramsey winch on the front for the easier stuff. When we are in tight areas then we use 4wd Kubota 23hp diesel tractor with a narrow old time 16' foot long solid axle trailer to prehaul it to the truck.


----------



## quads (Nov 24, 2009)

Harbor Freight trailer - was a little over $100 when I bought it several years ago + 1 sheet of plywood.  ATV is 300cc.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 24, 2009)

Go with what quads has or better for for your 4 wheeler. Look for the best tire/wheel/bearing/axle setup you can afford. Where I cut there are a lot of ruts, roots and mud holes and it is very rough on the trailer, especially when it is loaded. You want to be able to carry as much as possible because small loads waist time.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 24, 2009)

Pretty soon a sled might be nice to tow.  

Matt


----------



## Stephen in SoKY (Nov 24, 2009)

For small quantities here on the farm, and always for moving from the stacks to the house I use an old boat trailer. Best fifty bucks I've ever spent:











The side rails lift off. The bed tilts if I want to roll rounds onto it.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Nov 24, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> geobckmstr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm kind of curious as well.?
I usually load from the bush, into the back of my truck. A quad and trailer might be good for getting a little further off the beaten trail, but I'm not sure how I would get my truck and the quad and trailer out their and back home again. 
I think you guys must be getting wood very close to home? Or maybe you have another vehicle for carring the quad and trailer? Or maybe you haul the quad in the trailer?


----------



## geobckmstr (Nov 24, 2009)

I live on a 200 acre farm in n.minn,just set up with a o.s.wood boiler system, i can see i need a LOT MORE WOOD. Woods have no roads, up and down.lots of dead and downed wood. hauling farthest from my house,about 3/4 mile. tough terrian,


----------



## sublime68charger (Nov 24, 2009)

Get yourself and ATV trailer.

Make and Brand is up to you the bigger the Tire's the better.






Here's a Pic of 2 of my trailer's the Lower one was found Free on the side the road Had Free painted on the side of it.

the upper one has small Boat trailer tires and if the grounds soft it will leave rut's when fully loaded.  but it's made from misc angle iron for the frame and scrap sheetmetal for the side's and 2" Oak floor.

I haul out of some steep side hills or valley and what I due is load the trailer 1/2 to 3/4 and then get out  to better ground and try to finish off a load to capacity once I'm on the better ground.

I like the ATV trailer's since there a quick load and easy unload plus the I just flat out Like to ride around on the ATV.  At home I'll want to due a project outside and think how can I use the ATV for this.

go with a Ball Hitch as well the wood one I had a Pin hitch and I lost 3 clips and 2 pins before I converted over to a Ball Hitch.  all the bouncing and brush and all of a sudden the pins gone and the trailers unhooked.


just my thought's
sublime out.


----------



## sublime68charger (Nov 24, 2009)

Better pic of my big ATV trailer,






Pic of another trailer.

got free from a buddy.






sublime out.


----------



## sublime68charger (Nov 24, 2009)

also the ATV's are more nimble in the woods than a tractor or truck. and if you only have 1 hour or so you just zip on out get a load of wood with the ATV and your back to the farm for other thing's.

good luck


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Nov 24, 2009)

geobckmstr said:
			
		

> I live on a 200 acre farm in n.minn,just set up with a o.s.wood boiler system, i can see i need a LOT MORE WOOD. Woods have no roads, up and down.lots of dead and downed wood. hauling farthest from my house,about 3/4 mile. tough terrian,



If I lived on a wooded 200 acres I would have a 35hp (at least) tractor with a loader, log yoke, a winch, and a utility trailor.  

Just so you know - there is no easy way to get logs out of the brush.  Just use your head, and be prepared for hard work.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 25, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> If I lived on a wooded 200 acres I would have a 35hp (at least) tractor with a loader, log yolk, a winch, and a utility trailor.
> 
> Just so you know - there is no easy way to get logs out of the brush.  Just use your head, and be prepared for hard work.



And 4wd with chains on all 4 tires so that you can skid in the winter.  Skidding when the ground is frozen keeps the wood clean and is easier on the tractor.


----------



## 'bert (Nov 25, 2009)

a small tractor (35 - 75 hp) c/w FEL and farmi winch would be the way to go as you said you were investing.  Tractor will be forever useful on 200 acres.  I don't have the winch (yet) but really want one.  I also picked up a home made (pipe) bale wagon.  I cut the trees and limb them, use the FEL to place on the trailer and head for my working area.  I cut the rounds as I pull the log off the back of trailer.  The pipe bale wagon allows the tree to slide nice.

I am currently trying to figure out how to catch the rounds as they are cut so I don't have to pick them up to run them through the splitter.  I am thinking of an old truck box that I could then pick up with the FEL and open the tailgate to access the rounds.  Sorry for the sidetrack.  

Tractor is my answer.

BTW Subline, my friends from Whitecourt want that tarp back.


----------



## RowCropRenegade (Nov 25, 2009)

FEL with grapple bucket rocks.

Backhoe with thumb works great too.


----------



## quads (Nov 25, 2009)

Carbon_Liberator said:
			
		

> I think you guys must be getting wood very close to home? Or maybe you have another vehicle for carring the quad and trailer? Or maybe you haul the quad in the trailer?


The woods begins at my yard, extending close to a mile away.  I jump on the ATV at my front door and head out!  Our trails in the woods are also food plots for the deer and other critters.  Besides leaving a narrower wheel track on the trails, the ATV is so much easier off the trail to maneuver and get closer to the tree I am cutting and splitting than one of the tractors or truck.  Many places in our woods are inaccessible to anything but an ATV, without cutting trees unnecessarily.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 25, 2009)

+1 to QUADS recommendation. I have one like that and it is rated at 1000lbs, which is better than many trailers two times as big. It's 40 inches between those fenders, so it's small enough to maneuver between the trees, and it's also road worthy if you ever need to drag it behind a car/truck, etc....


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 25, 2009)

Where I cut wood it is so wet an ATV is really the only thing I can use. Even if a 4 wheel drive tractor could get in there, you would really tear things up.


----------



## Tony H (Nov 25, 2009)

I also use a 4wheeler and trailer to haul wood around I use three different trailers a 6x8 tilt that can be pulled on the road, a 15cubic feet yard trailer with sides built up, and an old JD 4 wheel trailer built like a truck. The old JD trailer can handle a huge amount of weight I had over 1000 lbs of block in there before but it is impossible for me to back the thing up more than a few feet.
I also have taken the 4wheeler and yard trailer out on the big trailer ( 15' tandem axle)  to pick up wood and bring it back to the trucks.
I got the yard trailer used for 50.00 but the next one will be longer and more heavy duty as I have twisted the frame and bent it up a bit from loading too heavy.


----------



## er318 (Nov 25, 2009)

Man I'm loving my Gator w/hydraulic dump bed!! Highly recommended!


----------



## wazzu (Nov 25, 2009)

Man alive, I wish I could jump on my four wheeler and drive a mile or two for firewood. Out West (I have lived in Washington, Montana and Idaho) getting firewood is an all day affair. Getting all the gear in the truck, fueling up etc.. then driving 60 miles on paved roads then another 20 on dirt roads. No wonder you guys just use ATVs. I think riding my four wheeler is just plain fun too. Also when you are just filling up a small trailer you dont get burned out on firewood getting. I have had a couple of times where I am basically getting wood by myself or with my wife chasing the kid arround trying to keep him out of my way, and I just thought is this worth the effort. It is sooo much easier with a buddy.


----------



## Cedrusdeodara (Nov 25, 2009)

We have use of a four wheeler and a Club Car 4x4 Side-by-side, but much of our woodland is very low and near tidal creeks, so we can't pull heavy loads of rounds out on trailers like other do here (we would if feasible)  We generally felll the trees, cut them into a manageable length that the 4-wheeler or Club Car can pull(say 8-10'), wrap a chain around one end, and pull them out to a bucking and splitting area outside of the woods.  It takes some time, but the machine is doing most of the work.   If you concentrate on dropping trees and pulling them to the staging area.... then do your bucking and splitting later, it seems to work efficiently.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Nov 25, 2009)

I have a trailer for my ATV but often can not get it to where I need it (steep hills in Pittsburgh).  So I often have to load the ATV racks, front and back, and strap the wood down.  I can get a pretty good sized haul out that way.  The trailer is preferable.  I just got an estimate to put in a road on my property so I could get a truck on it.  It would cost about $4,000 but I think it would have long term benefits.  I could buy alot of wood for that much, but improving the land has value too.


----------



## fossil (Nov 25, 2009)

Seems to me this thread would more appropriately reside on "The Gear" forum.  Movin' it on over there.  Rick


----------



## bambam (Nov 25, 2009)

That milk crate attached to the front of the trailer on Quads set up is a good idea, makes a nice place to carry gas, saws, and extra chains.  Make sure the tongue of the trailer is long enough to avoid hitting the crate with the rear rack of your fourwheeler when making sharp turns or backing up.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 25, 2009)

golfandwoodnut said:
			
		

> I just got an estimate to put in a road on my property so I could get a truck on it.  It would cost about $4,000 but I think it would have long term benefits.  I could buy alot of wood for that much, but improving the land has value too.



Do you have enough timber to selectively log?  The loggers will get you pretty close to having a road without the out of pocket expense.  My logger let me flag where I wanted the road.  It still took some work with the tractor and blade when he was done and I am still dealing with drainage in a few places, but it was a lot cheaper than having a road put in.


----------



## quads (Nov 25, 2009)

bambam said:
			
		

> That milk crate attached to the front of the trailer on Quads set up is a good idea, makes a nice place to carry gas, saws, and extra chains.  Make sure the tongue of the trailer is long enough to avoid hitting the crate with the rear rack of your fourwheeler when making sharp turns or backing up.


Yes, that milk crate is very handy.  I put my maul, gas, oil, straps, tools, etc. in there.  For the saw, I put a scrap piece of plywood in front of the plywood wall of the trailer and spaced it out with a couple 1" boards.  That makes a slot that the bar of the saw drops down into.

The milk crate never comes close to the tires when I'm going forward.  Backing up works ok too, as long as I pay attention and don't jackknife it.  Which has happened many times actually.  So far the crate has survived though.  I have some old metal/wire milk crates around that I can replace it with if I accidentally destroy it someday, but it's been on there a long time so far.

A picture of it from a different angle:


----------



## sublime68charger (Nov 25, 2009)

’berta Burner said:
			
		

> a small tractor (35 - 75 hp) c/w FEL and farmi winch would be the way to go as you said you were investing.  Tractor will be forever useful on 200 acres.  I don't have the winch (yet) but really want one.  I also picked up a home made (pipe) bale wagon.  I cut the trees and limb them, use the FEL to place on the trailer and head for my working area.  I cut the rounds as I pull the log off the back of trailer.  The pipe bale wagon allows the tree to slide nice.
> 
> I am currently trying to figure out how to catch the rounds as they are cut so I don't have to pick them up to run them through the splitter.  I am thinking of an old truck box that I could then pick up with the FEL and open the tailgate to access the rounds.  Sorry for the sidetrack.
> 
> ...



Have your friends stop over and get it any time they want from December to March.

Just make sure they brush all the snow off first LOL


----------



## MofoG23 (Nov 25, 2009)

I am in the process of bringing back to life my old 1986 Yamaha YFM 200 and will be using a 4 wheeled trailer as shown below (my model does not have the 4 wheel steering option).  I hope to have everything together this weekend.  Quad is just about finished, just needs a battery and oil change. 

Quad (not the actual quad, mine is rougher shape)
http://pictures.topspeed.com/IMG/crop/200708/2008-yamaha-raptor-250_460x0w.jpg


Trailer/Cart





This going to save running the truck into the woods and moving wood around using a wheelbarrow.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Nov 25, 2009)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Bigg_Redd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Agreed.  Like on a truck I take 4WD as a given on tractors.


----------



## JeffRey30747 (Nov 25, 2009)

MofoG23 said:
			
		

> I am in the process of bringing back to life my old 1986 Yamaha YFM 200 and will be using a 4 wheeled trailer as shown below (my model does not have the 4 wheel steering option).  I hope to have everything together this weekend.  Quad is just about finished, just needs a battery and oil change.



I used to have one very similar to that about twenty years ago. It was light and fast as it had good top end power and didn't waste much time getting there. The downside was it would stand up on the rear wheels with very little encouragement and didn't have much suspension so it rode rather rough. Nice little ATV.


----------



## MofoG23 (Nov 25, 2009)

Yep, it should be perfect for what I need to do - pull'in the wood trailer around.  I actually received this quad back when I was 8-9 years old as a x-mas gift from my parents back in 1986.  I've had many quads since (racing ATV's) and they have all come and gone, but this Yamaha has sat in my dad's barn out back for many years.  I just cleaned the fuel tank, pulled the carb apart/cleaned it (jets were packed full), put in a new plug and it fired up - purred like a kitten.


----------



## REF1 (Nov 26, 2009)

Does anyone live in/on the mountains? I'm on a pretty good set of inclines and am wondering how I'm going to harvest firewood. At this point it looks like I'll be cutting trees into 5' lengths and just picking them up, end over end until they find their own momentum to hurtle down the slopes. I'll get them closer to the house and cut and split from there. 

(Ugh. I'm beat already).


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi Solarandwind.  I have had several companies and forest rangers that have walked my property and would like to log it, and put in logging roads.  The two problems are that the price of lumber really sucks now, like 1/2 price of what it was worth a couple of years ago.  Second is that I know they will probably make a mess and getting the wood out is not easy in suburban Pittsburgh.  It is nice knowing that the trees are worth more than I paid for the property, so someday I will cash it in.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 26, 2009)

golfandwoodnut said:
			
		

> The two problems are that the price of lumber really sucks now, like 1/2 price of what it was worth a couple of years ago.  Second is that I know they will probably make a mess



Depending on how busy they are, it may be a good time to cut all the cull out, get a few roads in and get a pile of logs dropped near your woodshed.  The best way to haul wood from the woods is behind a loggers skidder.  Selective logging can also be very good for the long term value of your stand if done right.


----------



## Ken45 (Nov 27, 2009)

For those of you using trailers with your 4wheelers, you might want to check your owner's manual regarding the allowable hitch weight.  For example, my Honda Foreman (432 cc) has the following trailer limitations:

*tongue weight:  30 pounds!
tow weight limit (trailer and cargo):  850 pounds*

Thirty pounds on the tongue isn't much.   Now I know a lot of people exceed these limits, but when I look at how the hitch is mounted (on the rear end), it's certainly something that I don't want to crack!  I try to keep my cart balanced with very little weight on the hitch.

Even the allowable hitch weight on my Kubota RTV utility vehicle is pretty light.  

Ken


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Nov 27, 2009)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> golfandwoodnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why would they cut all the cull out if they are not making money on the good wood?  I will give them a call, or one of the forest rangers and see what they think.  Thanks.


----------



## MofoG23 (Nov 27, 2009)

Ken45 said:
			
		

> For those of you using trailers with your 4wheelers, you might want to check your owner's manual regarding the allowable hitch weight.  For example, my Honda Foreman (432 cc) has the following trailer limitations:
> 
> *tongue weight:  30 pounds!
> tow weight limit (trailer and cargo):  850 pounds*
> ...



That's why I'm going to use a 4 wheel trailer to keep the weight off the hitch and prevent the front of the ATV from lifting...


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 27, 2009)

golfandwoodnut said:
			
		

> Why would they cut all the cull out if they are not making money on the good wood?  I will give them a call, or one of the forest rangers and see what they think.  Thanks.



It all depends on how busy the guys are in your area.  When prices are high, you may find that they have little interest in your relatively small stand while they are taking care of their big customers.   Even if they don't have a lot of work right now, they still have a huge investment in equipment and people.  You may find that you are actually better off doing it now.  It depends on your local market conditions.


----------



## kenny chaos (Nov 27, 2009)

I built a $300 quad and pull a 25 year old TSC trailer behind it.
The quad needs bigger front wheels and a shelf on the back
to eliminate the trailer.  I use it to carry gear into the woods
in the muddy season for dropping and limbing.
When the grounds dry enough, the 90hp diesel with fel and dual
rear cable winches, goes in and pulls three to six trees at a time
up to the processing area.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 27, 2009)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> When the grounds dry enough, the 90hp diesel with fel and dual
> rear cable winches, goes in and pulls three to six trees at a time
> up to the processing area.



Do you have a pic of that setup?


----------



## kenny chaos (Nov 27, 2009)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> kenny chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Here's the dual winch.  It's off an old Holmes wrecker.
You can see I welded a pto shaft to the drive gear and
made it a 3-point hitch.
I have no available pics of tractor but I could take some.
On the FEL I have a super heavy manure fork.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 27, 2009)

Is the weight of the tractor enough to oppose the force of the tree(s) or is there something on the bottom of the frame that gets buried in the ground?


----------



## kenny chaos (Nov 27, 2009)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Is the weight of the tractor enough to oppose the force of the tree(s) or is there something on the bottom of the frame that gets buried in the ground?






Real good question.
Ideally, the front forks could be pushed into the ground
but you can see that I utilize others junk so my FEL has no down pressure.
Here's some options I use:
- park tractor with back tires in slight depression, against a stump,
  or even a tree
- let the winch pull the tractor to the tree
- parking brake (a last resort but works fine)
- often a combination of pulling tractor to tree
  until it's backed against something that'll hold it

I pull them out one at a time and stage them.
I'll cut some trunks at 20' and these get scooped up on the front forks.
Then I back and hook to as many as I can grab, and go.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 27, 2009)

Cool thanks.  I have my cheapo atv winch bolted to the bucket.  Bury the bucket in the ground and it works pretty well as my tractor only weighs a couple ton.  Once I get the tree out to the road, I then unhook, turn around, and use the 3 pt weight box from my old 2wd Kubota as a skid plate.  Was ok with the setup until I used my buddy's Farmi and was poisoned.  Just can't justify that much cash even for a used one.


----------



## kenny chaos (Nov 27, 2009)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Just can't justify that much cash even for a used one.




Man I hear ya on that.
The winch cost me nothing but a couple of hours of time and a couple of welding rods.
It is, without a doubt, the most useful tool I've made.
The spools power in, power out, or free wheel.
Make one, you'll love it and find other uses for it to.
One of the cables was badly rusted so I cut it down to about twenty feet
which was still good.
If working along a path, I use the long one to pull them out, hook them
to the short one, and move up to the next one, allowing me to sometimes
pull several at a time out of the bush.
P.S.- The three point hitch will pick them up so only the back end of
the logs drag on the ground.

edit: DISCLAIMER
They can be very dangerous and are not for the clumsy.


----------



## quads (Nov 27, 2009)

MofoG23 said:
			
		

> Ken45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've thought about using a 4 wheel trailer, and I have access to small gravity box running gear etc., but the trouble with that in the woods is when you get into a tight spot and need to back up, you're in trouble.

Really, with a 2 wheel trailer that is balanced pretty good and loaded sensibly, there isn't too much to worry about.  Especially if you're only hauling firewood and not lawyers who write owner's manuals.


----------



## MofoG23 (Nov 27, 2009)

I agree.  When I saw the ratings on my old Yamaha, I was very surprised due to how solid the hitch was.  I guess its rated that way so the front end does not get light.  If it does get light, putting some weight on the front rack would help.  If I only had a 2 wheeled cart, I'd still use it without much worry.


----------



## djblech (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a Kioti 45hp 4wd tractor with a farmi winch. I can pull out to the landing 10-12 good sized birch trees in an afternoon. Their I block them up and load them into a 14' dump trailer. I can get 1.75 cords in the trailer if I stack up to the sides. Loading and unloading the trailer and stacking is a good day's work by myself. I have 120 acres of woodland 3 miles from home. More poplar, maple, and birch than I could ever burn


----------



## sublime68charger (Nov 29, 2009)

Ken45 said:
			
		

> For those of you using trailers with your 4wheelers, you might want to check your owner's manual regarding the allowable hitch weight.  For example, my Honda Foreman (432 cc) has the following trailer limitations:
> 
> *tongue weight:  30 pounds!
> tow weight limit (trailer and cargo):  850 pounds*
> ...


heck My rear hitch on the honda Foreman has been through plenty of abuse.

form yanking on Logs to break them free of Frost to pulling heavy and overload trailer''s.

Heck I've tied off the back of the Quad to a tree and was then using my A2000 warn winch to pull logs out of a 5' ditch drop off stalled out the Winch but the rear hitch on the quad has held up to everything I've put it through so far.

thanks for the Information I had no Idea the rating was so little on the foreman hitch.

heck I've stood on the trailer tounge with it fully load for this or that and I go tip scales at 230 or so. 
with only a 30 pound limit, you think it would just fall right off.



sublime out.


----------



## Ken45 (Nov 29, 2009)

I know plenty of people go way past the ratings like you do.  Makes me wonder if the manufacturer's limits are way too low, but I can't imagine why they would do that.   I don't think it's a case of causing a light front end since the rear rack is rated for a lot more weight.

Again, looking at what the hitch plate is attached to, I fear that the rear end casing might not hold up, although 30 pounds is practically nothing.

I also suspect there is some "the operator can't estimate weights, so we will make it ridiculously low so there is plenty of room for estimating error".   But how much? LOL.

Ken



			
				sublime68charger said:
			
		

> heck My rear hitch on the honda Foreman has been through plenty of abuse.
> 
> form yanking on Logs to break them free of Frost to pulling heavy and overload trailer''s.
> 
> ...


----------



## Valhalla (Dec 1, 2009)

Correct about the tongue and load limits. They
are easily exceeded.  

Always pull safely, as injury or damage is 
just not worth it.  

Yes, a trailer is a must.


----------



## mike1234 (Dec 1, 2009)

The Kubota 900 is basically a tractor dressed up as a UTV, so I would think the only limit, within reason,would be keeping the front tires on the ground (this is not a knock on your UTV, I have a 500, these things are workhorses).  In fact I think keeping the front tires on the ground might be a big reason for all of the tongue limits.



			
				Ken45 said:
			
		

> For those of you using trailers with your 4wheelers, you might want to check your owner's manual regarding the allowable hitch weight.  For example, my Honda Foreman (432 cc) has the following trailer limitations:
> 
> *tongue weight:  30 pounds!
> tow weight limit (trailer and cargo):  850 pounds*
> ...


----------



## Ken45 (Dec 2, 2009)

mike1234 said:
			
		

> The Kubota 900 is basically a tractor dressed up as a UTV, so I would think the only limit, within reason,would be keeping the front tires on the ground (this is not a knock on your UTV, I have a 500, these things are workhorses).  In fact I think keeping the front tires on the ground might be a big reason for all of the tongue limits.




The hitch support system on the RTV900 is on the lightweight side.  The RTV900 is a wonderful vehicle, but it doesn't compare in brute strength to any tractor I have.

The hitch receiver on the RTV900 is only a 1-1/4" receiver.  A friend has a JD Gator and it has a regular 2" hitch receiver.

Ken


----------



## mike1234 (Dec 2, 2009)

Ken45 said:
			
		

> mike1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They now are 2", mine is, it's a 2009 model, and all of the 2009's I looked at had 2" hitches.  It's not lightweight at all now - I think I'd ruin the suspension before I hurt the hitch, both of which I'd like to avoid.  Not sure why they had smaller hitches on older models.


----------



## Ken45 (Dec 2, 2009)

mike1234 said:
			
		

> They now are 2", mine is, it's a 2009 model, and all of the 2009's I looked at had 2" hitches.  It's not lightweight at all now - I think I'd ruin the suspension before I hurt the hitch, both of which I'd like to avoid.  Not sure why they had smaller hitches on older models.



Ah!  I bought a year too early!  

Did they just change the receiver size, or did they beef up the support?    What does your manual say about the hitch weight limits?

Ken


----------



## mike1234 (Dec 2, 2009)

Ken, I think we are now officially hijackers.   :red: 
The RTV 500 is rated to handle 440 pounds, can tow to 1,100 lbs, didn't find tongue weight, but if I can put 440 lbs in the bed, then 440? Mine is a 500, I'm sure a 900 can handle more.



			
				Ken45 said:
			
		

> mike1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## awoodman (Dec 2, 2009)

Home made with golf cart tires on its second set of plywood parts but is 15 yrs old. 
The low section in the center helps keeping the trailer from tipping over on uneven terrain through the woods. I also like the trailer to be no wider than the ATV for getting through narrow places.


----------



## kenny chaos (Dec 2, 2009)

awoodman said:
			
		

> to be no wider than the ATV for getting through narrow places.




Good point and if the wheels are the same spread as the ATV, you only need to break one set of tracks in the snow.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't have a picture of the M274 with a load of wood. But it can haul a lot 4x4 both axles posi locked. And it turns sharp with 4 wheel steering. But they are touchy to keep running good.











Its hard to see my trailer I use around the house behind the log splitter. I put big atv tires on it and it handles well in the mud.






But with your property I would say your best bet would be a 4x4 tractor with a FEL and get a grapple bucket for it. You won't belive how much you will use the FEL around the house. Its a big back saver.

In the woods I am using a B21 its really too small for to do much with but its what I have. I have to use another tractor to pull the running gear as the kubota has a backhoe on it. I really like the kubota's with shuttle shift. You put it in the gear you want and change from forwards Neutral Reverse by a lever where a turn signal is in a car. Giving you a revese gear for every forward gear. In most farm tractors you have a reverse in low range and one in high range. The first is too slow and the sencond is too fast.











Billy


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Dec 2, 2009)

Bill Poor's grapple bucket on a JD











Billy


----------



## NHFarmer (Dec 3, 2009)

This works for me


----------



## topofthehil (Dec 3, 2009)

nhfarmer, do you have a close up of your rear attachment for skidding logs?
did you make yours?
ths, topo


----------



## NHFarmer (Dec 4, 2009)

Just a close up of my avitar. It is a Farmi winch and it works fantastic. Perfect for a farm tractor with a three point hitch


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 4, 2009)

Lucky guys with your tractors.

i miss the farm. sometimes i wonder why i went a different route. Then I see that its snowing outside and dad has about 100 acres of corn left in the field and will likely be working some more 5am-2am days in the upcoming week.

still, though, I miss the tractors. Even miss the old 3020 in a snowstorm with it's half-@$$ed "cab" and the plow on the three point hitch.  Why is it that we plowed snow with that for years THEN when I left for college dad shows up with the dodge and western plow on the front? he also decided that the 42" deck on the mower wouldn't cut it and he got the 8ftish Bat wing type diesel mower. funny how his opinion of the old mower changed when he had to do the mowing.

Instead I'm stuck living in the city, trying my best to build a "barn" to store my two John Deere mowers. Only get to drive my '48 Model B when I'm back at the farm, and racking my brain for hours trying to find a spot for 400sq feet of garden in the spring.

Oh well, at least the pay is steady, the benefits are good, and I can drive the equipment when I WANT to, not because I have to.


----------



## kenny chaos (Dec 4, 2009)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> .
> i miss the farm. sometimes i wonder why i went a different route. Then I see that its snowing outside and dad has about 100 acres of corn left in the field and will likely be working some more 5am-2am days in the upcoming week.
> Oh well, at least the pay is steady, the benefits are good, and I can drive the equipment when I WANT to, not because I have to.





I use to farm with draft horses and with one cast on my ankle and another on my wrist,
took six months one winter to pick four acres of corn.
If I still had the physical capablity, I'd be in the woods now with a team.
You're correct, I have neither steady pay or benefits but it's all a give and take.


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 4, 2009)

KC, you'd appreciate this, then. Its a picture taken in 1938 of ALL of the power on the farm. Pictured are my Great, Great Uncle Clarence and I think that's his dad up on the wagon. The tractor in that picture was new to him and I think that's why he had it taken. Probably a new car, too. This is my parent's farm now, so still in the family. I think people get used to seeing regular run of the mill riding and racing horses and don't really know what a healthy farmin' horse looks like. puts "horsepower" into a new perspective, IMO. Kinda like how a Kenyan Marathon runner is strong in their own right, but you'd rather have Andre the Giant on your side in a wrestling match.


----------



## kenny chaos (Dec 4, 2009)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> KC, you'd appreciate this, then. Its a picture taken in 1938 of ALL of the power on the farm. Pictured are my Great, Great Uncle Clarence and I think that's his dad up on the wagon. The tractor in that picture was new to him and I think that's why he had it taken. Probably a new car, too. This is my parent's farm now, so still in the family. I think people get used to seeing regular run of the mill riding and racing horses and don't really know what a healthy farmin' horse looks like. puts "horsepower" into a new perspective, IMO. Kinda like how a Kenyan Marathon runner is strong in their own right, but you'd rather have Andre the Giant on your side in a wrestling match.





Great picture, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Ken45 (Dec 4, 2009)

Neat picture, thanks.   That tractor probably had good traction in the snow and ice ;-)

When my wife was 4-5 years old, she would take her grandpa's mules to the creek to water them at lunch time.


----------



## Chargerman (Dec 4, 2009)

Back in the 1930's my great grandfather drove my grandpa's new tractor right through the line fence pulling back on the steering wheel and yelling whoa, whoa the whole way.


----------



## Ken45 (Dec 4, 2009)

Chargerman said:
			
		

> Back in the 1930's my great grandfather drove my grandpa's new tractor right through the line fence pulling back on the steering wheel and yelling whoa, whoa the whole way.



ROFL!    Good one!


----------



## btuser (Dec 5, 2009)

I've got to say this is a problem that takes most of my time.  Getting the logs out of the woods (for me) is 50-75% of the work.  I've got a 400' driveway and wood on each side.  I've been trying to get my hands on a winch, so I can pull logs/wood out of the woods to the back of the truck for bucking, then toss them in the truck and over to the wood pile.   I've been warned, however, that electric winches can't handle the real weight.  I'm not going to work it more than a 40 hours a year, but the name of the wood game is to save money and $1200 buys almost 1/2 year's oil.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 5, 2009)

btuser said:
			
		

> I've been warned, however, that electric winches can't handle the real weight.



That hasn't been my experience with my cheapo 8K HF winch.  I did full size maples up and over a 50 ft bank last winter with it.  However, they aren't real fast and if the tree gets hung up on something you are going to have to go and deal with it as opposed to the logging winches where the tree will "jump" and keep coming.


----------



## btuser (Dec 5, 2009)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> btuser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EKLawton (Dec 5, 2009)

quads said:
			
		

> MofoG23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+2 my trailer is well balanced,full load 1500# and i can pull the pin and lift off. The atv is rated for 1500# as is the trailer.


----------



## kenny chaos (Dec 6, 2009)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Here's a magazine promo on you-tube where I have my two seconds of fame.
It's a blurry still photo from about ten years ago.
That's me at 1:56 riding the grain drill behind the white percherons.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1KFcbI6lzM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 6, 2009)

This is you? lol, barely 2s of fame KC....


----------



## kenny chaos (Dec 6, 2009)

"This is you? lol, barely 2s of fame KC…."


 :red:


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 6, 2009)

14 minutes 58 seconds to go, KC. you better get a move on it.


----------

